# Hard Top TTop



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

We are proud to announce that we are distributed for this great product!
Now a hard top ttop for your 20 to 26 ft. center console with built in ebox and 4 LED lights
at an introductory deal!!
Call Tim at 850 554 5172!


----------

